# Newbies Need Info. On Campground Locations



## migowo (Apr 30, 2006)

My wife, 8 yr. old daughter, and I are new to the Outback and camping. We live in Northwest Indiana and would appreciate input on campgrounds in the surrounding area (SW Michigan, Northern Indiana, etc.)

Are you able to sleep in trailer without queen bed fully extended? I thought this would be better if you were traveling and sleeping in a rest area...

We pick up our new 21RS around June 12th and we're excited to get started!

Thanks for your help,

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

migowo said:


> Are you able to sleep in trailer without queen bed fully extended? I thought this would be better if you were traveling and sleeping in a rest area...
> [snapback]112162[/snapback]​


Welcome to Outbackers. I can't help with the campground info in that area, sorry.

As far as sleeping in the rear queen slide, Outback does not recommend it, but some folks have built support systems to carry the weight in the inside. Do a search for the threads telling about them.

I also don't think I'd recommend sleeping in a rest area. First of all, many states prohibit it, and I would not think it is the safest thing to do either.

When we are traveling more then 1 days drive, we plan a stop along the way, at a campground. That way everyone gets out of the car for a while, we make dinner, and the kids can run around and burn off some energy.

Tim


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Welcome
SW Mi. is loaded with CG myself we tend to go north.
I'v read that Indiana dunes are really nice.
So pick a CG and go have fun sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome migowo to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS
I have only slept in the slide when it was in once but would not do it again
I would have to go along with Tim 
Better to stay at a campground and get a good nights sleep

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action

I'll ditto what others have said. Why take a chance when deploying the rear slide takes minutes? If you were changing a tire on the car and you could do it the proper way, which would take you less than five minutes longer, or a way that is not suggested because it might damage the vehicle, what would you do?

My 2 cents.

Scott


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Welocome! and try this site http://www.rv-clubs.us/rv_campgrounds.html


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. As others said, you should deploy the rear slide. It's not made to carry weight on the inside ceiling tracks.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers,

As you may have already noticed, you will get many opinions for each queston!
We have used our 21RS to sleep in a rest areas many times. We just drive until tired, pull in next to the big rigs and sleep for a few hours. We do have a 90lb security system, however.
Contrary to the previous post, the slide, when closed, is not carried by the overhead tracks, but is securely clamped to the rear wall of the camper by the two closure arms on each side of the rear.
We are gentle when moving about on the slide in any case.
We have done this for three years, no issues. It was a selling point when we bought ours, I have no verification form Keystone, but I can only tell you what we have done.

Happy Camping and welcome to the best camping site on the web!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats to you and your family on the new Outback!!!

I wouldn't use the bed while it's not extended (and supported) . Only takes a few mintues to get the bed out and supported.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

As for swMi campgrounds, check out www.mi.gov and click on travel and recreation. There are many beautiful state parks, however the ones on Lake MI tend to book up quickly. As for private parks, Hidden Ridge and River Ridge are nicer, resort style campgrounds. Avoid Waffle Farms and Sandy Pines. Waffle Farms was dirty and Sandy Pines will plop you in the middle of permanent sites - like you're invading a neighborhood!
Have fun!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, migowo!* action 
Glad you have joined us!









I agree with the others...

Do not use the Queen slide bed when it is retracted. I actually called Keystone on this, and they said "No way!"

Rest areas are probably not the best places to stop over for the night.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Migowo,
Welcome. For campgrounds and RV parks you can also search woodalls.com and rvparkreviews.com.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site, and congrats on your new purchase!









For Michigan, try www.michcampgrounds.com, that will pull up the private ones. Around Kalamazoo Yankee Springs is nice, but hard to get a spot during the summer as they are so busy, and Ft Custer in Battle Creek is nice too, with more sites.

Good luck action

Bill


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Just want to make one more plug for MI campgrounds. MI is so beautiful and you don't have to go very far to find water and campgrounds. I hope you'll check out www.michigan.gov for sites to see and remember that some of the best sites in MI are in undeveloped areas, such as the UP. If you haven't been there, you truly should go. It is totally awesome!


----------



## migowo (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow! Great to be a member of the group. Thank you everyone for taking the time to provide your input and experience. A little over 2 weeks til pickup!

I agree Michigan is a great state (born and raised north of Grand Rapids, MI and lived 5 years in Marquette, MI) and will definitely camp throughout the state and da U.P. Proud to have been a yooper but I'm back to being a troll (people living "below the bridge" -the Mackinaw Bridge, that is, are considered "trolls" by yoopers - a little yooper tidbit for those not in the know).

Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

If you want to go southwest, Carlyle Lake in IL is very nice. We had a blast when we stayed there last year! It's just an hour or less from St. Louis, too.


----------

